# Software for Gerber Dimension 200E



## stewwy09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Very new at routing and recently purchased a Gerber Dimension 200 and it has no software. I would like to know if anyone has a used ArtPath and Omega software for sale or if it is another way to run this router? Help Help Help Please.....:thank_you2:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Homeric Traders (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm researching that very same question. The CS package with Omega 5.0 and ArtPath runs close to $2300 through a local distributor. Unfortunately the closest one to me is about 2,000 miles, but I will keep you informed if I find something reasonable. From my understanding is that the minimum you'll need is ArtPath so that the Gerber product can read it's RIP file for its font station. That's what the Gerber Scientific Customer Support Specialist told me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump...


----------

